
Reverse engineering 23andMe’s proprietary insertions and deletions - devonEnlis
http://www.enlis.com/blog/2015/10/29/reverse-engineering-23andmes-proprietary-insertions-and-deletions/
======
devonEnlis
Many ask about a comparison of our software to Promethease/SNPedia:

"To examine further, I randomly selected 50 of the indels that we identified
and looked for them in SNPedia. SNPedia only had information on 2 out of the
50 indels tested."

